# Res/Int In-service?



## FAPD

Forgive my asking, there hasn't been any of this offered anywhere for years now right?
The subject came up at work. Loser has to buy lunch.


----------



## Irishpride

http://sspi.net/schedules/21-hour-reserve-in-service/

Do I win anything?


----------



## FAPD

Arrrrgh!! I lose! Hope he doesn't want a steak!


----------

